# Member Blogs?



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

I was wondering who all here has a blog. I read _ohiogirl's adventures in the good land_, and _homestead from scratch_. (I am not sure what users those blogs are, i am pretty sure they are from here!

If you have a blog, why don't you share it on this thread so we all can read them?

Here is mine:

http://www.littlerockyridgebarn.wordpress.com


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Good Idea!!

I JUST started my blog, so its not much, but I will write alot, so check it out!
http://tinyhoovesranch.blogspot.com/


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I have mine at the bottom of my signature..... www.izzysacres.blogspot.com

It may be boring for you young ones....lol!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG DENISE!!!

Way to make me CRY! I read Murphys post, so sad  you are so AMAZING THOUGH


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Yay! Member blogs! I'm adding you both to my blogroll so I can read every day!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Added both of you


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Laura.....I'm really not amazing, I am just a crazy goat loving gal!

I will add you guys to my blog roll also


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's mine:

http://imaginationacres.blogspot.com/

It covers everything on the farm but alot of it is about my show rabbits, goaties and so forth.


----------



## Katemary63 (Nov 30, 2010)

I blog about my family and farm, mostly so our friends and relatives back home (WI/ IL) can keep up with us and see pictures.

www.harmonpfarms.blogspot.com


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mines in my signature (dont know the URL off top my head )


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine is http://lifeisabeautifullie.blogspot.com I don't really blog about my goats, just pretty much life in general


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yay, more goat blogs to read!!!!

Mine is here:

http://firelight-ranch.blogspot.com/


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Yay! I added all of you new 'uns to the blogroll too!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

My blog is homestead from scratch.

http://operationhomestead.blogspot.com/


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Chi Chi- I love your blog! I have been reading it for a while now.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you. We started it in part to being so far from our family and friends. We moved from Michigan to Minnesota for my husband's job. It was a way of sharing what we were up to...many can't believe we started a little farm. My parents come for visits and have started staying longer becasue they enjoy the animals! esp the goats!


----------

